

Strong earthquake rocks Nepal, damages Kathmandu - gokhan
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-32461019

======
gokhan
It's also mountaineering season there. Himalayan Experience just issued
this[1]:

 _" A massive earthquake has struck Nepal and a big avalanche came over Lhotse
basecamp.

Every people including our sherpas are safe on our side. Injured people from
other camps start coming to ours for rescue which we are currently organizing.

I am in Kathmandu at the moment and because of massive destructions,
communications are difficult.I will send more news as soon as possible.

Russel"_

[1] [http://himalayanexperience.com](http://himalayanexperience.com)

------
soukiab
That's so sad... I was in Nepal two years ago and stayed with some locals. I
hope they are ok.

